# немцы и германцы - разница



## morzh

Перенос из "*Can you please translate this sentence?*".

Это - по просьбе Ben Jamin.

*Question: "Могли бы вы сказать меня в чем разница между "немцы" и "германьцы"?*

1. Герман*Ь*цы 
2. "Немцы" - *a*) usually means ethnic Germans, mostly people from modern day Germany. *b*) Also means ethnic Germans in diaspora, like those who used to live in the USSR, along Volga or in Middle Asia after the Stalin resettlement, although often not speaking the language anymore - they are still considered "немцы", as long as their ancestry or ethnicity has been recorded (in the USSR ethnicity was written in the ID), or those in Romania, who still speak the language but live there for centuries. *c*) also means ethnic Germans who are part of other countries, who also speak German language - Swiss Germans, French Alsase Germans, Chech Sudet Germans.
*d*) As an obsolete word in Russian, it also used to mean "foreigners", usually European ones. No longer really used this way.

The language of these folks is called respectively "немецкий язык".
The Land of Germans sometimes informally is also called "*Неметчина*".
Official name for Germany in Russian - "*Германия*"

3. Германцы - *а)* today it means members of the ancient German tribes, Germans, (before Germany, or even Holy Roman Empire of German Nation was formed), when not specifically referring to a particular tribe (visigots/franks etc). It's a very broad term. All languages, from Scandinavian, Franconian, to Anglo-Frisian etc - are Germanic, and so they are called "германские языки".
*b*) In an older sense, still used sometimes, (and that was in use up until maybe mid-20th century, some after the WW-1 period), it also meant the same as "немцы", a synonym. The WW1 was called "Германская война", Germans were called "германцы", their troops - "германские войска", probably due to the Russian name for Germany - "*Германия*". 

Somehow after, I think, WWII, usage of the word "Германцы" in this particular sense, as the synonym of "немцы", gradually stopped, and was only used by the older generation, who, when disappeared, took this with them.
-------------


I think this is more or less it.


----------



## SSlava

В чем разница между германцем и немцем? По смыслу если честно - почти ни в чем. Можно сказать синонимы. )) Германия - название государства по русски. Отсюда и германцы. Немцы - это название народа. Нельзя сказать например Немцания какая нибудь))) Ну вот в принципе и все. )


----------



## morzh

SSlava said:


> В чем разница между германцем и немцем? По смыслу если честно - почти ни в чем. Можно сказать синонимы. )) Германия - название государства по русски. Отсюда и германцы. Немцы - это название народа. Нельзя сказать например Немцания какая нибудь))) Ну вот в принципе и все. )




Я бы возразил, но этот пост свидетельствует о незнании предмета, поэтому возражать не стану, а, если интересно, то вот ссылки:

http://www.wikiznanie.ru
поиск "Германцы"

http://overseaex.narod.ru/Folks/Germani.html

http://bse.sci-lib.com/article009822.html   (БСЭ)


----------



## let`s talk

SSlava said:


> В чем разница между германцем и немцем? По смыслу если честно - почти ни в чем. Можно сказать синонимы.


 Unlikely. The first word is practically not in use nowdays. 





> Германия - название государства по русски. Отсюда и германцы. Немцы - это название народа.


 The word "germantsy" (sorry, still no cyrillic script on my keyboard) is mainly used by researchers, including linguists, when they speak about Germanic peoples. The people of the country Germany should be called "nemtsy". Originally the word came from the Russian word "nemoi" (means mute) and meant any foreigner (most of them anyway were German-speaking) in Russia because they couldn't speak Russian and therefore were like mute. Nowdays the word "nemtsy" means the people of Germany. It would be wrong to call a Swiss German "nemets."


----------



## morzh

let`s talk said:


> Unlikely. The first word is practically not in use nowdays.  The word "germantsy" (sorry, still no cyrillic script on my keyboard) is mainly used by researchers, including linguists, when they speak about Germanic peoples. The people of the country Germany should be called "nemtsy". Originally the word came from the Russian word "nemoi" (means mute) and meant any foreigner (most of them anyway were German-speaking) in Russia because they couldn't speak Russian and therefore were like mute. Nowdays the word "nemtsy" means the people of Germany. It would be wrong to call a Swiss German "nemets."



A little correction: Swiss Germans are indeed called "Швейцарские немцы" in Russian. Otherwise I agree.


----------



## let`s talk

morzh said:


> A little correction: Swiss Germans are indeed called "Швейцарские немцы" in Russian. Otherwise I agree.


In a hystorical context maybe. But I am not sure if it is politically correct to call a citizen of the modern Switzerland as "shveitsarskiy nemets". It should be just "shveitsarets" or "nemetskogovoryaschiy shveitsarets" (German-speaking Swiss), the same should be with "frankogovoryaschiy shveitsarets" (French-speaking Swiss).


----------



## morzh

Yes, inside the country or during conversation with such a person. While talking "russian-to-russian" we do not have to be politically correct; otherwsie the word "негр" would by now have disappeared from russian language, leaving instead "бурундийцы", "либерийцы", "нигерийцы" и "афро-американцы".

For me personally, unless I am in a politically-sensitive situation, I don't care much about political correctness.


----------



## let`s talk

morzh said:


> otherwsie the word "негр" would by now have disappeared from russian language.


It didn't disappear because the Royal Russia didn't import slaves from Africa. That is why the N-word does not have the negative and insulting connotation like it has in English. The same goes with other European languages where the word "negro" means just a color- black.


----------



## morzh

let`s talk said:


> It didn't disappear because the Royal Russia didn't import slaves from Africa. That is why the N-word does not have the negative and insulting connotation like it has in English. The same goes with other European languages where the word "negro" means just a color- black.



It becomes an off-topic now.
We can move it to personal mail, if still interested. BTW, this word is not the "N-word" here, and is still in use somewhat, not being offensive. The other one (spelled like the Latin word for "black" (with two "g's")) - is.


----------



## let`s talk

morzh said:


> BTW, this word is not the "N-word" here, and is still in use somewhat, not being offensive. The other one (spelled like the Latin word for "black" (with two "g's")) - is.


I didn't mean Latin. I meant an alive language like Spainish. There is one "g." I didn't know that the word "nigger" sometimes can be not offensive in English. But it is offtopic.


----------



## Ben Jamin

По русски употребляется два слова на означение национальности: германец и немец. Какая разница между ними?


----------



## Natalisha

Толковый словарь Ожегова:



> ГЕРМАНЦЫ
> 
> , -ев, ед. -нец, -нца, м. 1. Название древних племен индоевропейской языковой группы, обитавших в центральной, западной и юго-западной Европе. 2. То же, что немцы (устар.). || ж. германка, -и. || прил. германский, -ая, -ое.
> 
> НЕМЦЫ
> 
> , -ев, ед. -мец, -мца, м. Народ, составляющий основное население Германии. || ж. немка, -и. || прил. немецкий, -ая, -ое.




 Большой Энциклопедический словарь (БЭС): 



> ГЕРМАНЦЫ
> 
> - древние племена индоевропейской языковой группы, обитавшие к 1 в. до н. э. между Северным и Балтийским морями, Рейном, Дунаем и Вислой и в Юж. Скандинавии. Главные занятия - земледелие и скотоводство. Жили родовым строем, который в первые века н. э. находился в стадии разложения. В 4-6 вв. сыграли главную роль в т. н. Великом переселении народов, захватили большую часть Зап. Римской империи, образовав ряд королевств - вестготов, вандалов, остготов, бургундов, франков, лангобардов.
> 
> НЕМЦЫ
> 
> - народ, основное население Германии (св. 74,6 млн. человек.). Общая численность 86,0 млн. человек. (1992), в т. ч. в Российской Федерации 843 тыс. человек, в Казахстане 958 тыс. человек (1992). Язык немецкий. Верующие немцы - протестанты (главным образом лютеране) и католики.


----------



## estreets

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1885008&highlight=


----------



## Ben Jamin

estreets said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1885008&highlight=


 Да, я спросил об этом прежде, но я получил сообщение от модератора, что мне надо начать новую тему. Я не узнал что пришел ответ на мой вопрос в этой теме.
Ответ очень исчерпывающий, большое спасибо.

Но, я бы хотел еще спросить разве была разница в эмоциональном отношениии между етими словами. Во время второй мировой войны употреблялось главным образом "германцы".


----------



## Awwal12

> Во время второй мировой войны употреблялось главным образом "германцы".


Откуда такая информация? Возможно, и это слово и употреблялось, но "главным образом"?..


> Но, я бы хотел еще спросить разве была разница в эмоциональном отношениии между етими словами.


На данный момент это просто разные слова с разным значением.  И, кажется, оба - стилистически нейтральные.


----------



## Maroseika

ben jamin said:


> Но, я бы хотел еще спросить разве была разница в эмоциональном отношениии между етими словами. Во время второй мировой войны употреблялось главным образом "германцы".


Мне кажется, главным образом употреблялось "немцы" (как в "Убей немца!"). Кроме того, употреблялись сочетания типа германский фашизм, германская пропаганда, германские войска. Но это были производные не от "германцев", а от "Германии".


----------



## estreets

Думаю, что сейчас никакой эмоциональной разницы нет.
При этом слово "германцы" употребляется в разы... даже на порядки реже, чем слово "немцы".
(А еще во время войны было очень популярным слово "фрицы").


----------



## morzh

There's been the discussion about this very thing in this very forum half a year ago or so.


----------



## Day & Night

В современном языке вроде разницы и нет, но слово "немцы" всё-таки как-то лучше прижилось в повседневной речи. Мне сейчас вспомнился отрывок из "Отцов и детей" И. С. Тургенева: 
_- Говорят, германцы в последнее время сильно успели по этой части.
- Да, немцы в этом наши учители, - небрежно отвечал Базаров.
  Слово  германцы,  вместо немцы,  Павел Петрович употребил ради  иронии,
которой, однако, никто не заметил
_


----------



## Ben Jamin

morzh said:


> There's been the discussion about this very thing in this very forum half a year ago or so.


Yes, and I was involved: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...5008&highlight= 
I asked the same question, but was rebuked by the moderator for writing off topics, and advised to start a new thread, which I did.
The above link gives a very good answer to my question.
Many people in Poland in the 50s and 60s believed that _германцы_ was more polite than  _немцы. _


----------



## morzh

Day & Night said:


> В современном языке вроде разницы и нет, но слово "немцы" всё-таки как-то лучше прижилось в повседневной речи.



Ну, это уже обсуждалось, но я повторюсь, пожалуй: разница, конечно же, есть, и хотя бы в том, что, когда речь идет о германских племенах, языках германской группы и т.д., используется слово "германский".

Цезарь не воевал с древними немцами. Он воевал с германцами.

Сегодня "немцы" употребляется все же, в основном, по отношению к жителям теперешней Германии, а так же к этническим меньшинствам, анклавам, немцев же (выходцев из Германии тех времен, когда их уже звали немцами), живущим на территориях других стран (Румыния, быв. СССР). Ну и еще там. "Судетские немцы" (в Чехии, Sudetendeutsche).

Этих же людей порою называют германцами, как-то: "Германец на нас войной пошел" (о 1-й мировой). Но редко.


----------

